# I want to sell diamond ring



## folder (7 Jul 2007)

Hello,

My mother in law has given us a gold diamond encrusted ring as a gift and wants it sold.

She had it valued at €2,000 ish.

Where do you sell an item like that?


----------



## mo3art (7 Jul 2007)

Is it an antique?


----------



## folder (7 Jul 2007)

Im told its about 20 years old. It was bought as wedding ring in upstate New York.


----------



## mo3art (7 Jul 2007)

You have a couple of options open to you.

1. You can try and sell it to an antique dealer.
2. Find a jeweller who is prepared to buy it from you for the value of the gold/diamonds, you will probably get far less then the value it currently holds for insurance.
3. Sell it on Ebay.

I'm sure other posters will suggest more.


----------



## dawnsurprise (7 Jul 2007)

try o reillys, 126, francis street dublin 8 - tel 01 4530311
website = www.oreillysfineaft.com

they have an auction of jewellery and silver every month
they advise when next auction is on their website
they have viewings of the  items up for auction beforehand
we have been to a few of their sunday viewings


worth a try..... i would recommend them anyway....


----------



## BillK (7 Jul 2007)

As Mo3art said you are unlikely to get anywhere near the insurance valuation. I recently bought for my wife a platinum and solitaire diamond ring secondhand for £200 (sterling). The diamond was 1/3 carat.


----------



## ang1170 (7 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> try o reillys, 126, francis street dublin 8 - tel 01 4530311
> website = [broken link removed]
> 
> they have an auction of jewellery and silver every month
> ...


 
That should be http://www.oreillysfineart.com/


I'd agree - it's the place to go if you're selling. You're more likely to get a better price at one of their autctions than from a dealer buying direct.

They'll advise on a reserve proce to set. No harm in giving e-bay a shot once you know this, and if that doesn't work, put it in the auction.

You won't get anything close to the insurance value, though.


----------

